# altima vs. 240sx



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

alright boys and girls, i was just thinking about this today. Which is better? the 240 or the altima? Same engine, but which had the hotter cams, better compression and more usable power band? who had the better trans? whos brakes and handling are better? just general discussion on this topic.

fire off.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Same engine? I didn't realise that. What engine was in the 240?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

KA24DE, that was in the altima and the 240 at the same time i believe.

before the altima came out i think they had a KA24E (until 1990)
then in 91 they came out with the KA24DE wich they put in the altimas (93-01) and the 240's (91-98)

somebody stop me if i'm wrong


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the 240 was RWD and the altima was FWD. short of that, i always heard that 240 brakes were bad..altima brakes were pretty good and had better pedal response.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

the altima would have the advantage in useable power simply because of less drive train loss.(fwd compared to rwd)

however, i think the 240 weighs less and would be more maneuverable because of that.


----------



## runekincaid (Mar 27, 2005)

*depends*

depends on whether its kept stock or whether your talking potential.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

compair both


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> the 240 was RWD and the altima was FWD. short of that, i always heard that 240 brakes were bad..altima brakes were pretty good and had better pedal response.


i know, i love the factory brakes on my altima, i don't think i'd ever change them unless i got a really good deal on something else. they've seen me through a lot. 

100 to 55 in less time it takes a cop to notice, people jumping in front of me, work great on the snow and ice... good times.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

runekincaid said:


> depends on whether its kept stock or whether your talking potential.


 I'd think the 240 has more potential. Too bad it's not still in production... i'd like to see what it would look like since Nissan's been redesigning all across the yard.


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

i've heard the altima has a better exhaust system -- the cat back system is supposed to be more efficient

the altima is more of a sleeper..people tend to underestimate the ka24de in the altima


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

linus22277 said:


> the altima is more of a sleeper..people tend to underestimate the ka24de in the altima


right on. i've smoked a few unsuspecting victims in the alty.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You wanna see sleeper, check my beater


Hmmm my car looks like it has 100HP... Until my turbo screams up to 12PSI


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

very cool.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> You wanna see sleeper, check my beater
> 
> 
> Hmmm my car looks like it has 100HP... Until my turbo screams up to 12PSI


link to said sleeper?


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

yeah the altima has really good breaks, it seems heavy though, ive never drove a 240 but id be curious to see which is faster


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> link to said sleeper?



It's the black 300ZX http://photobucket.com/albums/v459/skdtech/


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

btw there was a 92 240sx with a catback exhaust that beat a stock 93 300zx down at the saturday night drag races near me


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I would have to say that the 240 is faster because it looks more aerodynamic.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Biscuit said:


> I would have to say that the 240 is faster because it looks more aerodynamic.



LOLOL, you CANT be serious..


so just because a car "looks" more aerodynamic than the next, its faster? or it should be faster? please explain!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Well it could be a fact. Just think about it. If you got the same motor, and one car that isnt very aerodynamic and one that is very aerodynamic then I would suppose it would be faster. Does everybody remember the Charger Daytona with the cool ass nose on it and the wing that was winnin lots of races in nascar. Or at least thats what i heard hell i dunno. I was really trying to get you people fired up bout aerodynamics lol.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

That's only if they had the same whp.. same tire and wheel set-up, same everything, except for the car..


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

stock for stock the altima is faster. my brother has a 93 240 (which will be mine at the end of the month  ) with full 3 inch exhaust, header, intake, msd, nitrous and my car has all the same things and by 100mph hes about a half car behind me. you cant really compare the two vehicles. one is fwd the other is rwd. two different platforms, two different suspensions, the engines are close but even they have their differences. some of the 240 guys like altima exhaust cams to make more power. one is also 2 dr while the other is 4. the altima weighs about 2900 and the 240 around 24-25 but dont quote me, im recalling from memory. 2 very different cars with 2 very different attitudes.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

dang, asleep closed the book on that one.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

mzanubis said:


> dang, asleep closed the book on that one.


And we have chose our verdict...


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

but thats not stock for stock like he said its with mods


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sicksilver99 said:


> but thats not stock for stock like he said its with mods


stock for stock an altima is faster. mods for mods being exactly the same as in my bros and my case - altima wins again.


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

Year Make & Model (0-60) (1/4 Mile) 
_____ _________________________________ ______ __________
1977 Datsun 200SX 14.6 20.8
1985 Nissan 200SX Turbo 9.5 16.9
1995 Nissan 200SX SE-R 8.2 16.4
1997 Nissan 200SX SE-R 7.8 16.1
1989 Nissan 240SX 8.8 16.5
1990 Nissan 240SX SE 8.8 16.5
1991 Nissan 240SX SE 7.9 16.1
1993 Nissan 240SX Convertible 9.6 17.3
1993 Nissan 240SX SE 8.4 16.3
1995 Nissan 240SX SE 8.3 16.1
1995 Nissan 240SX SE-R 8.0 15.8
1970 Datsun 240Z 8.7 17.1
1971 Datsun 240Z (Auto) 10.4 17.6
1971 Datsun 240Z N/A 17.1
1972 Datsun 240Z 9.0 16.3
1974 Datsun 260Z 9.9 16.7
1983 Datsun 280ZX 9.4 16.9
1983 Datsun 280ZX Turbo 7.3 15.7
1985 Nissan 300ZX 8.2 16.4
1985 Nissan 300ZX Turbo (auto) 7.4 15.7
1987 Nissan 300ZX 2+2 8.8 16.5
1989 Nissan 300ZX 7.1 15.5
1990 Nissan 300ZX 7.1 15.5
1990 Nissan 300ZX Turbo 6.5 15.0
1990 Nissan 300ZX Twin Turbo 5.6 14.1
1991 Nissan 300ZX 2+2 7.5 15.9
1991 Nissan 300ZX Turbo(auto) 7.0 15.4 
1992 Nissan 300ZX Turbo 5.7 14.2
1993 Nissan 300ZX Turbo 5.2 13.8
1994 Nissan 300ZX Turbo 6.0 14.4
1995 Nissan 300ZX Turbo 5.5 13.9
1971 Datsun 510 2dr 8.7 17.1
1973 Datsun 610 15.1 19.5
1974 Datsun B210 sedan 17.9 19.7
1974 Datsun B210 2-door Hatchback 22.6 24.8
1974 Datsun 610 N/A 19.3
1974 Datsun 710 13.4 18.6
1975 Datsun B210 17.8 20.8
1976 Datsun B210 (4spd) 17.2 21.2
1976 Datsun B210 (5spd) 17.4 20.8
1977 Datsun 810 12.1 18.0
1967 Datsun 2000 Sports 10.2 17.3
1968 Datsun 1600 Sports 13.3 19.9
1973 Datsun 1200 16.5 19.6
1993 Nissan Altima SE 8.2 16.4
1993 Nissan Altima GXE (auto) 9.6 17.2
1994 Nissan Altima GXE 9.4 16.9
1998 Nissan Altima 8.2 16.4
1976 Datsun F-10 14.2 20.4
1985 Nissan Maxima SE 8.6 16.7
1989 Nissan Maxima SE 8.9 16.9
1992 Nissan Maxima SE 7.3 15.7
1994 Nissan Maxima SE (auto) 8.8 16.7
1995 Nissan Maxima SE 7.4 15.7
1997 Nissan Maxima SE 7.1 15.5
1991 Nissan NX 2000 7.8 16.1
1993 Nissan NX 1600 9.9 17.3
1983 Nissan Pulsar NX 12.8 18.8
1989 Nissan Pulsar NX SE 10.3 17.8
1983 Nissan Sentra XE Hatchback 15.0 19.9
1987 Nissan Sentra 11.8 18.6
1987 Nissan Sentra SE Sport Coupe 13.3 19.0
1992 Nissan Sentra SE-R 8.1 16.2
1993 Nissan Sentra SE-R 7.6 15.8
1994 Nissan Sentra SE-R 7.4 15.8
1995 Nissan Sentra GLE 11.0 18.1
1995 Nissan Sentra GXE 9.6 17.3
1982 Nissan Stanza 11.3 18.2


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

What's a 240sx SER?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

James said:


> What's a 240sx SER?


 lol was wondering that same thing


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

*New but got some input*

Okay i read it all and most of the replys were from 240 owners... well take something from an altima owner 2000 altima, i have drove a 93 240sx and to compare it to mine hands down i say the 240 falling short. what makes it better is you can shove 3 fat guys in the back of my altima try that with a 240sx. :cheers:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

SerDaRat93 said:


> Okay i read it all and most of the replys were from 240 owners... well take something from an altima owner 2000 altima, i have drove a 93 240sx and to compare it to mine hands down i say the 240 falling short. what makes it better is you can shove 3 fat guys in the back of my altima try that with a 240sx. :cheers:


i own both and short of turboing the 240, the altima is a better deal for a daily driver. now if you want to start doing straight line and twisties, then the 240 would be the way to go.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

SerDaRat93 said:


> what makes it better is you can shove 3 fat guys in the back of my altima try that with a 240sx. :cheers:


you hang out w/ a lot of fat guys? lol

i kid, i kid


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> the altima is a better deal for a daily driver. now if you want to start doing straight line and twisties, then the 240 would be the way to go.


very true!!! but hey i hang out with fat guys i need the space. haha


----------



## scorpiongs2003 (Aug 19, 2009)

*93 240sx*

could i use just the block of an altima engine to rebuild my 240 bottom end?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

scorpiongs2003 said:


> could i use just the block of an altima engine to rebuild my 240 bottom end?


o m f g ....

why are you reviving a 4 yr old thread to ask a question that has nothing to do with the thread...

i wonder if people even think at all before posting... or even use the search function anymore:wtf:


----------



## Swiiiftyyy (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd say the Altima even though they are heavier I think it still pulls first..

That's if they were to race?

Unless maybe it was a straight drag maybe... just maybe 240 would win..

In a Circuit Altima ftw..

just saying if you were to race them...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wow... back from the dead.


----------



## Amberjhons (Aug 18, 2009)

That all depends.


----------



## juliarichard34 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey that is good discussion. I don't have any idea but will surely find the answer to it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i own a turbo 240 and a turbo altima. stock for stock, the altima is faster. my 240 has an sr in it now though and will spank the holy bejesus out of my altima.


----------



## nitexas (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah that ka24de was a torque rich little guy. I vote altima! I know many will disagree but,you don't see to many of them modded from those years.


----------

